# Most Attractive Grower



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 16, 2008)

Most attractive grower competition Guy\Girl. Anyone interested?
Mini-Contest for a 150 watt hps bulb.
If i can get 10 people it will start.

Judges are my friend Michele and me. We will both pick one male and female and whoever looks like they belong in a magazine or on the set of Dawson's creek wins!


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 16, 2008)

For a bulb kid i needa light too poste my face, lol. U guys fun tho i macking pills trying to sleep thru my pain the weed all gone and the girls yet to ripen So i at least up to watch.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 16, 2008)

that's too bad about the pain bro, maybe need a lil bit bigger set up so you always have your meds


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 16, 2008)

new grow lol. I ok, grains of salt. New grower i mean. Staying awake with my plants, nm i will post my pic.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 16, 2008)

ah here it is


----------



## data (Sep 16, 2008)

eh, just give the bulb to someone in the hottest guy/girl on RIU post.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 16, 2008)

im not the best looking but the only pic i have of me right now is about a month old.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 16, 2008)

oops, here 1: http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk57/saturnlily/april20082.jpg and 

2: http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk57/saturnlily/May7087.jpg
these were when i was about 81/2 month prego so like a month ago......


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 16, 2008)

data said:


> eh, just give the bulb to someone in the hottest guy/girl on RIU post.


I could do that but what would be the fun in that eh?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 16, 2008)

I stay up with mine too funny, it's weird sit there and watch something grow so slowly
And I wasn't needing the pictures yet people, yet that old man was interestingly sexy
Just ten people to say they want in


----------



## Quigley (Sep 16, 2008)

im in but ive already won


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 17, 2008)

I thought enough people would want a free bulb, but it's cool. I'll wait till manyana and see how many people if any more want to try this
If not I can just give it to this fat kid i know, or build a ballast for it, I dunno just tryin to do the grow community good and all i get is some old Asian guys, which would be cool if that was really one of the growers. I'd listen to that old man.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 17, 2008)

hey you got me too not just "some old aisian huy" im not hot but it is me. at least i tried!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 17, 2008)

lol, tis true, your cute. but it aint much of a competition of just one person


----------



## skunkdog (Sep 17, 2008)

i am in send me my light!


----------



## csd7025 (Sep 17, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Most attractive grower competition Guy\Girl. Anyone interested?
> Mini-Contest for a 150 watt hps bulb.
> If i can get 10 people it will start.
> 
> Judges are my friend Michele and me. We will both pick one male and female and whoever looks like they belong in a magazine or on the set of Dawson's creek wins!



sounds like some kind of "dob in your dealer" scheme with a twist.....nice reward but it doesn't seem safe for a guy like me who won't win


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 17, 2008)

csd7025 said:


> sounds like some kind of "dob in your dealer" scheme with a twist.....nice reward but it doesn't seem safe for a guy like me who won't win


dob in your dealer???


----------



## whiterain (Sep 18, 2008)

this shit is hillarious!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 18, 2008)

whiterain said:


> this shit is hillarious!


yea i know, but what is a dob in dealer or whatever


----------



## whiterain (Sep 18, 2008)

yo i have no idea...i saw that too and idk but just funny that someone would have a contest for most attractive grower..its funny


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 18, 2008)

dependent on if this fat guy wants it, i proly going to give it to saturnlilly


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 18, 2008)

not my best pic but


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 18, 2008)

ah why do people suck so bad


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 18, 2008)

just because i dont have the best looks here on riu doesnt give you the right to ridicule me. im out.


----------



## csd7025 (Sep 18, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> yea i know, but what is a dob in dealer or whatever


Its a police reward scheme... snitch on you're drug dealer and get a reward.

i was pretty stoned last night sorry for posting shit in your thread..hope you get some hot contestants coming along soon.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 18, 2008)

csd7025 said:


> Its a police reward scheme... snitch on you're drug dealer and get a reward.
> 
> i was pretty stoned last night sorry for posting shit in your thread..hope you get some hot contestants coming along soon.


hey! i may not me "HOT" but at least i put a REAL picture up!!!


----------



## csd7025 (Sep 18, 2008)

oops i forgot you had posted ur pic. looking back you are hot so hes already got one 9 to go.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 18, 2008)

thats fucked man not kool!


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 18, 2008)

i used to be like that had to have a sergery to fix it. life threatening. so just be nice bro.


----------



## putrid retch (Sep 18, 2008)

Jeez, lighten-up [pardon the pun]...I said I was just kidding.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 18, 2008)

sorry im sensative on that subject. its like constantly telling a guy he sounds like a girl.


----------



## JNup (Sep 18, 2008)

i want in on this contest


----------



## JNup (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 18, 2008)

leave the thread alone for half a day and people are arguing, where the love
so what's that, two people. nice


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 18, 2008)

geeze I would enter but I will only be growing using CFLs for a while


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 18, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> leave the thread alone for half a day and people are arguing, where the love
> so what's that, two people. nice


make peace somke the pipe


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 19, 2008)

*thats me in the defiance shirt *hopes for the prize* haha*

ImageShack - Hosting :: pimpplayersf4.jpg


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

4 sure bro, 3 people. We can do better than that. people don't like free things?
If i can't get enough people I have something I'll give to someone random who joined
MisterNiceGuy says spread the love, hit it an share it


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 19, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> 4 sure bro, 3 people. We can do better than that. people don't like free things?
> If i can't get enough people I have something I'll give to someone random who joined
> MisterNiceGuy says spread the love, hit it an share it


*yea this joint provokes me to choke as I toke so pass it to some other folks.*


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

Diabolic said:


> *yea this joint provokes me to choke as I toke so pass it to some other folks.*


hehe


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 19, 2008)

prob. alot of people to paranoid to put up thier pics thinking SOMTHING about cops.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm sure tax money goes to better things than getting some punks personal grow, although some over-do it sometime
I mean, 2 pounds every week is fuckin sick, but come on. You tryin to smoke out a personal army??


----------



## Quigley (Sep 19, 2008)

i wouldnt be paraniod normally and especially now being that im a new mmj patient in washington but im just new to the community that i feel that i should particpate more before entering any contests.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2008)

yea like anyone will put up there real pic haha


----------



## Jointsmith (Sep 19, 2008)

Will you ship to the UK??

If so I'll post a pic when I get home from work.

I'm definately going to win.


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 19, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1342726]yea like anyone will put up there real pic haha[/quote]

*heh I did... The cops cant use this as evidence as long as you keep it on the down low.*


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 19, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1342726]yea like anyone will put up there real pic haha[/quote]
i actually put MY real pics up. i dont care about cops really there too busy here to bother with a crappy grower.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> i actually put MY real pics up. i dont care about cops really there too busy here to bother with a crappy grower.


haha, for sure, even prego chick isn't paranoid like you folks
aand i'll ship to the UK, it's a light bulb
key word, LIGHt =)

HUG ME


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 19, 2008)

hugged you


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> hugged you


hehe, funny cause the hug icons hug at the same time
wicked


----------



## Quigley (Sep 19, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> hehe, funny cause the hug icons hug at the same time
> wicked



do they now?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

yay, more hugs!
Nice barack, someone needs to photoshop that cigg into a joint


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 19, 2008)

wow for some reason im the only chick thats entered wounder why.....?


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 19, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> 4 sure bro, 3 people. We can do better than that. people don't like free things?
> If i can't get enough people I have something I'll give to someone random who joined
> MisterNiceGuy says spread the love, hit it an share it


LOL, i feel kinda dense i just now cought this..... i like free things lol.
whats the something?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

What something?


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 19, 2008)

The "free" something mentioned in her quote, maybe?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

oh, fuckin aye
I dunno what random something, I have a bunch of extra grow stuffs


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, sorry i confused you. ya thats what i meant. oh,ok. well i gues we'll see whats happening wounder how many more entries we'll get.


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 19, 2008)

Saturn, do you know where Cherokee Village is?


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 19, 2008)

um no but i can google it lol


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 19, 2008)

its about 100 miles from where i live.... i just recently moved here to get away from an ex the cops and to get a good enviroment


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 19, 2008)

My husband's and my "stepdaughter" moved there in June. It's the land of zero opportunity for a 19yo who wants to go to school and work, it's worse than where she was in Lake Tahoe. Plus, she's REALLY far away, and I REALLY miss her. 

Hope you've got things sorted out, Saturn.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 19, 2008)

oh ya but my first grows gon threw ALOT i hope they can pull threw im trying to find somthing to help them recover but i gotta watch the price unfortunatly im still looking for a job while going to school


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 19, 2008)

na I'll prob stick with CFLs because I've been growing house plants using CFL light so I know it the best


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 19, 2008)

kool kool the best of luck to you and your pretties


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 19, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> kool kool the best of luck to you and your pretties


thanks , there gonna have company


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

anyone notice george clooney?


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes. You got a thing for him?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Yes. You got a thing for him?


somethin like that, have you seen my favorite movie of his
oiling the dragon


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 20, 2008)

No, I haven't. But I recently saw Syriana. Oh MAN what a flick! Depressing as hell, especially the ending, but that's what I "enjoyed" about it.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

you liked that it was depressing, hmmmm
i might look into this movie, although I don't like feeling sad


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, give him your address! LOL.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Yes, give him your address! LOL.


oh great the paranoid "stoner" who thinks eveyones a cop!!!!


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

oh hey misterniceguy HAPPY 4:20!!!!


----------



## JNup (Sep 20, 2008)

dude every stoner is paranoid. I am 24/7


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

ya but cant he just leave us stoners alone? and just help those he doesnt think are cops..? by the way misterniceguy can officially vouch im not a cop he's seen my grow room and is helping me fix it up.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

wicked thanks saturn lilly, hopefully you can vouch for me too
but then again what if we are both cops working together??
And yea a lot of stoners are paranoid, but truely is no reason to be unless you live in a place where you will get prison time for possession.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

yes i do but then that would make 3 cops ALL working together.... why the hell would that many cops be on this site? let alone working together.... cause this guy thinks me and JNup are cops working together then they think you and me so that mean you me and JNup are all cops LOL. anyone ACTUALLY believe that? if you do slow down on the pot smoking you doing to much at once.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

hey misterniceguy are you mad at me?


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 20, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> oh, fuckin aye
> I dunno what random something, I have a bunch of extra grow stuffs


*You should help me out and send me some  *


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> hey misterniceguy are you mad at me?


haha, never
read my username


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

Diabolic said:


> *You should help me out and send me some  *


Tell me about your set up and what you have already.


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 20, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Tell me about your set up and what you have already.


I have a journal on my soil grow feel free to check it out , will be up-dating it pretty soon


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

lol i think he was talking to diabolic


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 20, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> lol i think he was talking to diabolic


lol prob but I did answer his question xD


----------



## putrid retch (Sep 20, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> have you seen my favorite movie of his
> oiling the dragon


Was that 1 made right after his 'Flogging The Dolphin' flick? 

Seems I heard that it took a helluva beating at the 'box' orifice.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

haha


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 21, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Tell me about your set up and what you have already.


*Well I more of a outdoor grower so this will be the first time ive grown indoors personally ive seen it done before, as i'll be growing in my neighbors closet ;P ive watched alot of indoor growing vids on this site and right now any tips or supplies would be lovely *


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 21, 2008)

Diabolic said:


> *Well I more of a outdoor grower so this will be the first time ive grown indoors personally ive seen it done before, as i'll be growing in my neighbors closet ;P ive watched alot of indoor growing vids on this site and right now any tips or supplies would be lovely *


check out my grow journal for some idea on what you'll need , my hanging lights I bought light sockets and took the power cordes off of stuff that wasn't working any more


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

TGFW21 said:


> check out my grow journal for some idea on what you'll need , my hanging lights I bought light sockets and took the power cordes off of stuff that wasn't working any more


Hey don't go fuckin posting in my shit about your shit or ima take a shit on.......your head!!!!!!!!


na, go ahead, list what you guys have in ma new thread.
I'll post an edit for the link once i set it up. Edit: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/112034-old-china-trade.html#post1354116


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 21, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Hey don't go fuckin posting in my shit about your shit or ima take a shit on.......your head!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> na, go ahead, list what you guys have in ma new thread.
> I'll post an edit for the link once i set it up.


sorry bout that but he asked and I answered , its a habbit


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

I was just messin around, I really don't mind. As long as someone is getting help, all is good in the end!
here is the link ppl. couldn't get enough people for the contest
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/112034-old-china-trade.html#post1354116


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 21, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> I was just messin around, I really don't mind. As long as someone is getting help, all is good in the end!
> here is the link ppl. couldn't get enough people for the contest
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/112034-old-china-trade.html#post1354116


does the pic have to show the person's face ?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

TGFW21 said:


> does the pic have to show the person's face ?


For the attractive person thing, yes it did
i see how paranoid stoners wouldn't like this
but it's cool


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 21, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> For the attractive person thing, yes it did
> i see how paranoid stoners wouldn't like this
> but it's cool


yea, I would have entered but I wasn't sure what to think that and I usly don't show most of my face


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

haha, it's all the half faced grower contest
whoever can get half their face in the funniest of places
like behind a tree or something hella random


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 21, 2008)

TGFW21 said:


> sorry bout that but he asked and I answered , its a habbit


*I didn't ask anything I was answering mister nice guys last post *


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

Diabolic said:


> *I didn't ask anything I was answering mister nice guys last post *


************************************************************


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 21, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> ************************************************************


having fun hitting your head?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

always, what i call it when havin sex too


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 21, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> always, what i call it when havin sex too


 
*hahaha nice one.*


----------



## putrid retch (Sep 22, 2008)

I always considered myself to be a chick magnet...or was that 'maggot'??


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2008)

Im the most attractive cat in the world let alone riu


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> Im the most attractive cat in the world let alone riu


Where's the kitty x plant pictures at man


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2008)

thats my avtar lol, thats a 2 foot dlr behinde the black caT


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

haha thats right


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 27, 2008)

you guys rock


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> you guys rock


You know it


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2008)

puff puff pass some nice freash bublelicious>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> puff puff pass some nice freash bublelicious>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Ah fuckin tease


----------



## sublimed (Oct 22, 2008)

why hallo thar when do i get my bulbbbb


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

oh my god i jus shat myself
and you cant enter a pic that says uglygirl.jpg if your goin for the most attractive =)


----------



## sublimed (Oct 22, 2008)

lol it's ugly in a nice way 
and yea, i was contemplating posting it cos i thought it would freak people out too much hah.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

yea that is definitely creepy, i hope that is fake i really do


----------



## putrid retch (Oct 22, 2008)

I just can't decide which 1 of these chicks to date...& which 1 to use as my garage.


----------



## dankman121 (Oct 22, 2008)

sublimed look like leprechaun timessmokey the bear


----------



## sb101 (Oct 22, 2008)

sublimed i just threw up a lil bit in my mouth. so this competition is till goin? 1/2 face i gotta good one


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 22, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> hey! i may not me "HOT" but at least i put a REAL picture up!!!


What??? You got my vote... can we see more?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 18, 2008)

you would do this misterniceguy! lol.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 18, 2008)

hehe, of course. need to refine it better though. was thinkin of a community service thing and i'll give free beans to those. i'll get it down =)
-Mister Nice GUY


----------

